

Amazon AWS introduces resource levels for EC2 - dirktheman
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/07/08/announcing-resource-permissions-for-amazon-ec2-and-amazon-rds/?ref_=pe_395470_31013550_7

======
davidjohnstone
"Amazon AWS"? I think you mean "Amazon AWS Web Services".

~~~
jetblackio
Which then translates to, "Amazon Amazon Web Services Web Servies"

~~~
grkvlt
That's the joke.

------
arturhoo
This is huge. We were about to develop an web application in our company to
achieve this very functionality.

As we have dozens of clients and projects, we want to give our developers full
access to developing and staging resources they are currently working on.

~~~
dirktheman
It's awesome! Although I'm not (yet!) in the position to use it, I can really
see how useful it is for larger teams or projects. It always amazes me how AWS
just keeps pushing new features while lowering their prices at the same time.

------
ridruejo
Most comparisons of AWS to other services focus on price vs. performance. But
that is only part of the total cost of building a solution. It is the software
ecosystem around AWS and functionality like this that really makes AWS shine
in comparison to its rivals

------
PLenz
Yea! But when do we get drains for Elastic Load Balancers?

